# BMW Launches Sirius XM Satellite Radio Retrofit Program



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Aftersales has announced a Sirius XM Satellite Radio retrofit program for 2010-2013 BMWs. Certain BMW model year 2010 to 2013 were built at the factory "Satellite Radio Ready". This means the vehicle includes all necessary Satellite Radio hardware and can get satellite radio with a simple enable code. The enable code is available from BMW dealerships with an MSRP price of $375. The cost includes a one year subscription to the Sirius Everything package plus the Best of XM which matches the factory option offering.

To see if your vehicle is Sattllite Radio ready reference the attached chart or better yet contact your dealer. Most vehicles will only require the activation code but some vehicles may require a new head unit or satellite radio antenna.

Who will be adding satellite radio to their BMW thought this new Aftersales retrofit program?


----------



## CALLAWAY845 (Mar 31, 2007)

The above article makes mention of a chart to determine if the car is satellite radio ready...where is the chart???


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's the PDF file attached to the post.... :dunno:


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

where is the attached chart?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

CALLAWAY845 said:


> The above article makes mention of a chart to determine if the car is satellite radio ready...where is the chart???





rmjames007 said:


> where is the attached chart?


It is attached to the original article. Here is a link -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=342665&d=1348158115


----------



## hellosopo (Oct 16, 2009)

What is "Rad 2+"? Is that the audio system that isn't the base and isn't premium? (My E90 has an amp in the trunk and speakers in the sail panels, but it is not premium.)


----------



## CALLAWAY845 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you, tim330i...it seems that my employer's restrictive internet filter is blocking me from seeing the attachment, thanks for direct link.


----------



## kjenson84 (May 29, 2015)

How do I input the code?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

kjenson84 said:


> How do I input the code?


If you already purchased the code at the dealership, did they not enter it for you or provide instructions?


----------

